# comparison between EhEIM 2217 and Tetra vx300



## Girish (Aug 7, 2014)

Guys, 

I am on a verge of setting up a plantation tank of 250 ltrs,am bit confused between Eheim 2217 and tetra vx 300 filters . Need your help


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

IMO (and experience) a huge difference. The eheim is one of the most reliant filters on the market. They go strong for an easy 20 years. Versus one that leaks all the time, makes more noice, harder to get spare parts etc. Pick one


----------



## Girish (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank Johan,

I have been in favor of Eheim 2217, but the distributors are suggesting Tetra VX 300, today I was about to by 1.

But what about the quality and cost, i think cost is irrelevant, if the product is good. 

any more inputs pls.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Price of the eheim is a little higher (at least in Europe) but compared to quality, well worth the extra money. If they advice the Tetra, they either need to get rid of them or make more money out of them


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Eheim every time.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Not sure how available JBL is in the US, but they make some great filters as well. I think the mechanics are equally good as Eheim, the plastic feels a little cheaper but 100 times better compared to tetra and about the price of a tetra


----------



## wrenn420 (May 17, 2014)

Eheim 2217 all the way. There probably isn't a better canister filter brand out there you can buy, they also create a better flow in the aquarium than most. Get one at bigAls.com. they usually have the best prices.


----------



## Girish (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Guys


----------

